

Show HN: Gok – Webapps in Go the PHP way - saltcookie
https://github.com/YuaShizuki/gok

======
btown
The fact that a modern language encourages developers to do something like

``` func (self _Gok) SetCookie_4(name string, value string, duration int64,
urlPath string){ ... } func (self_ Gok) SetCookie_5(name string, value string,
duration int64, urlPath string, domain string) { ... } func (self *Gok)
SetCookie_7(name string, value string, duration int64, urlPath string, domain
string, secure bool, httpOnly bool) { ... } ```

is simply baffling to me.

~~~
brute
In this particular example, they don't. They encourage you to define a Cookie
struct, construct it with all the fields you know, pass it to the method with
gok.SetCookie(Cookie{name: "blub", duration: 5000}) and the method should
decide what to do based on the fields available

------
marcofiset
No developer worth his salary is writing PHP this way anymore, so I just can't
understand why one would consider to do that with Go. Inline script tags are
most of the time a very bad code smell. Unless you are extremely disciplined
and use them only as a templating mechanism, which your library does not
restrict at all, then it's not so bad. You're way better off using a
templating engine.

